# Army MI Propaganda Video



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

Just in time for the Fourth of July.  Coincidence?  I think not!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155003158978558


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Just in time for the Fourth of July.  Coincidence?  I think not!



Intelligence does not drive holidays.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

AWP said:


> Intelligence does not drive holidays.



Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome this video is.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

This one is even better.  For no particular reason, it gets really good around the 3:00 mark.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2018)

Less time showboating, more time finishing case studies please.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 2, 2018)

MMIGA


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2018)

lol you know it brother


----------



## moobob (Jul 2, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> This one is even better.  For no particular reason, it gets really good around the 3:00 mark.


The guy they got to play you doesn't even look like you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2018)

moobob said:


> The guy they got to play you doesn't even look like you.



I know.  They picked some old, fat dude.  I mean what's up with that?

Also, there's another person in that video who was semi-famous a few months ago in connection to the "Commie Cadet" controversy.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2018)

Are you the one with the ponytail? 

Dropped and giving you 20, sir.


----------



## CDG (Jul 2, 2018)

They sure liked that Shadow taking off. Lol.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2018)

BFA's: Ruining sweet moto vid's since the 1970's.


----------



## CupaJoe89 (Mar 27, 2020)

That Mout site is in Germany (Wackernheim)


----------

